# NORTH AFRICANS = ABSOLUTE HIGH T MOGGERS (WHITES ON SUICIDE WATCH)



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

*North Africans are absolutely dominating and ravaging Europe. They can shut down entire cities and walk around carrying firearms not caring about police (low inhibition). The top of criminal foodchain is dominated by north africans.*

*











The fighting scene in europe is dominated by robust warrior skulled moroccans who look like this 










White girls have moroccan guy fetishes and in france they call them “Rebeu” , which basically means north african pretty boy.




*

*JFL at this :





Meanwhile white guys in europe look like this : *

*



*


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

Based NAFRI BVLLS




View attachment 830x532_marseille-le-14-avril-2014-un-homme-a-a-c-ta-c-assassina-c-cet-apra-s-midi-vers-15h30...webp


This is what happen here IRL to cucks who insult us


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Based NAFRI BVLLS
> View attachment 988528
> 
> View attachment 988529
> ...


I don't get it


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Based NAFRI BVLLS
> View attachment 988528
> 
> View attachment 988529
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

More and more people will hate you barbarians and then its bye bye
Also mirin being proud of highest jail population


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 15, 2021)

They’re definitely only talking about Moroccan *women



*


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> More and more people will hate you barbarians and then its bye bye
> Also mirin being proud of highest jail population


T.Turkish/Syrian Colony


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> They’re definitely only talking about Moroccan *women
> View attachment 988544
> *


Cope


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> More and more people will hate you barbarians and then its bye bye
> Also mirin being proud of highest jail population



*LMAO do you actually think you suburban docile faggots who let their women walk outside half naked and uncovered can do shit ? Keep jacking off to your Nazi fantasies you pissweak subhuman stormfront cel. This isnt 4chan faggot you know moroccans will push your microskull in when you try shit in the real world. 












*


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> T.Turkish/Syrian Colony












Eastern europeans stab your people like no tomorrow
They are higher IQ after all.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 15, 2021)

Yea they stir shit up in bigger cities even in EE tbh


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Cope


That’s true bro


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *LMAO do you actually think you suburban docile faggots who let their women walk outside half naked and uncovered can do shit ? Keep jacking off to your Nazi fantasies you pissweak subhuman stormfront cel. This isnt 4chan faggot you know moroccans will push your microskull in when you try shit in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok walmart undisputed

I know u have to cope with ur inferiority complex but do it a bit more original next time.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 15, 2021)

This picture perfectly reflects human evolution. whites least crimes and the subhuman ETHNICS most crimes


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Feb 15, 2021)

niggers


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> View attachment 988548
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They dont do shit


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> ok walmart undisputed
> 
> I know u have to cope with ur inferiority complex but do it a bit more original next time.



*The fact that you mentioned Undisputed already proves to us that moroccans left you mentally scarred and live rent free inside your peabrained microskull. Keep barking for him son. 




*


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

Haven said:


> That’s true bro


No


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No


Write it your self


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *The fact that you mentioned Undisputed already proves to us that moroccans left you mentally scarred and live rent free inside your peabrained microskull. Keep barking for him son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dn


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> View attachment 988548
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These dudes stab between themselves too jfl, disputes in a foreign country


----------



## recessed (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> More and more people will hate you barbarians and then its bye bye
> Also mirin being proud of highest jail population


cope
western europe will be majority arab by 2060


----------



## recessed (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *LMAO do you actually think you suburban docile faggots who let their women walk outside half naked and uncovered can do shit ? Keep jacking off to your Nazi fantasies you pissweak subhuman stormfront cel. This isnt 4chan faggot you know moroccans will push your microskull in when you try shit in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

Haven said:


> Write it your self


You can do this with every country


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

recessed said:


> cope
> western europe will be majority arab by 2060


coping mechanism ngl


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You can do this with every country


Cope


austrianvirgin said:


> View attachment 988560


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

Haven said:


> Cope


Try it with your country


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> View attachment 988560



*Thats the same for every race, retard. Thanks for proving your subhuman IQ. Keep googling about moroccans like the little stockholm ridden dog you are. Rent free




*


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *Thats the same for every race, retard. Thanks for proving your subhuman IQ. Keep googling about moroccans like the little stockholm ridden dog you are. Rent free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't use it as an argument for your men then? Absolute brainlet.


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Try it with your country


Ok


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Don't use it as an argument for your men then? Absolute brainlet.


Who is the girl in your avi


----------



## recessed (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> coping mechanism ngl


germany is like 30% non white for people below the age of 20
keep coping white boy with your stats inflated by 80 year old senile white boomers
bbcs gonna breed all your daughters


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

Haven said:


> Ok
> View attachment 988575


Type 
"Why Turkish are Beautiful"


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

recessed said:


> germany is like 30% non white for people below the age of 20
> keep coping white boy with your stats inflated by 80 year old senile white boomers
> bbcs gonna breed all your daughters


Always same coping mechanism by you brainlet barbarians
kill yourself.


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

recessed said:


> germany is like 30% non white for people below the age of 20
> keep coping white boy with your stats inflated by 80 year old senile nigger boomers
> White boys gonna breed all your daughters


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

Haven said:


> Who is the girl in your avi


Ashild Rhingus


----------



## recessed (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Always same coping mechanism by you brainlet barbarians
> kill yourself.


cope
germans are a minority in frankfurt
over for u westoids


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

recessed said:


> cope
> germans are a minority in frankfurt
> over for u westoids


i dont live in a big city they all evolve to shitholes because of the low iq ethnics


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 15, 2021)

Only because the Jews convinced American to fight Nazis german and destroyed Europe 
Otherwise I would still be slaves


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> i dont live in a big city they all evolve to shitholes because of the low iq ethnics


*You dont live in a big city because you would get terrorized by dark triad north africans and your sister would probably become muslim and breed with a moroccan badboy. Imagine living like a scared spineless faggot in your OWN country.







*


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 988551
> 
> 
> This picture perfectly reflects human evolution. whites least crimes and the subhuman ETHNICS most crimes


whites too high inhib


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *You dont live in a big city because you would get terrorized by dark triad north africans and your sister would probably become muslim and breed with a moroccan badboy. Imagine living like a scared spineless faggot in your OWN country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah 5v1 is not fair tbh. they are pussies for always walking in groups ngl

cant fist fight too so they use knives. inferior to whitey as always. whats new.


----------



## recessed (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *You dont live in a big city because you would get terrorized by dark triad north africans and your sister would probably become muslim and breed with a moroccan badboy. Imagine living like a scared spineless faggot in your OWN country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> yeah 5v1 is not fair tbh. they are pussies for always walking in groups ngl
> 
> cant fist fight too so they use knives. inferior to whitey as always. whats new.


Truth


----------



## recessed (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> yeah 5v1 is not fair tbh. they are pussies for always walking in groups ngl
> 
> cant fist fight too so they use knives. inferior to whitey as always. whats new.


if theyre so inferior why u so scared cracka


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> yeah 5v1 is not fair tbh. they are pussies for always walking in groups ngl
> 
> cant fist fight too so they use knives. inferior to whitey as always. whats new.








*You know that moroccans are dominating the european fighting scene faggot, they are naturally more robust and better at fighting. 1 moroccan fighter could rape 10 austrians jfl. *


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

recessed said:


> if theyre so inferior why u so scared cracka


> Manlets
> Cant fight 1v1
> Less variety of good phenotypes
> Retarded traditions and values

They are just lower inhib. But as their IQ is way too low to do constructive thinking they get jailed anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *You know that moroccans are dominating the european fighting scene faggot, they are naturally more robust and better at fighting. 1 moroccan fighter could rape 10 austrians jfl. *


tales from the third world rat asylum


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *You know that Turks are dominating the anatolia fighting scene faggot, they are naturally more robust and better at fighting. 1 Turkish fighter could rape 10 kurdish jfl. *


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> tales from the third world rat asylum


holy cope


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 15, 2021)

whats up with all the race threads recently

seems like jews are invading the space tbh


----------



## sensen (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *LMAO do you actually think you suburban docile faggots who let their women walk outside half naked and uncovered can do shit ? Keep jacking off to your Nazi fantasies you pissweak subhuman stormfront cel. This isnt 4chan faggot you know moroccans will push your microskull in when you try shit in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember watching that video interviewing local Moroccan shitskins after those Scandinavian women were kiled by them in Morocco, and the saddest part was that the two women looked more high T than every "male" in that video. Go look at the mugshots. Just because Badr Hari is on gorilla steroids so he can achieve size that White heavyweights can achieve easily naturally, doesnt mean Morrocans can fight. In fact, theyre smaller than all N Euros in weight, height, obviously less attractive, shit culture, lower IQ, far lowers smv. It's really not even close. I was gonna get mad and before typing all this, thinking about Moroccan men, i actually began feeling sort of bad. Probably one of the ugliest subhuman ethnicities there is. 

Just because Jews control your society less doesnt make you more dominant. If Jews didnt control Europe, your subhuman race would probably be halfway towards complete annihilation tbqh. Keep coping, Morrocans are only good for creating trannies.. along with most shitskins in the world.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 15, 2021)

And why you're proud of high rate crime?, even blacks are not proud on that


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> whats up with all the race threads recently
> 
> seems like jews are invading the space tbh


@goat2x is back , thats why


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

sensen said:


> I remember watching that video interviewing local Moroccan shitskins after those Scandinavian women were kiled by them in Morocco, and the saddest part was that the two women looked more high T than every "male" in that video. Go look at the mugshots. Just because Badr Hari is on gorilla steroids so he can achieve size that White heavyweights can achieve easily naturally, doesnt mean Morrocans can fight. In fact, theyre smaller than all N Euros in weight, height, obviously less attractive, shit culture, lower IQ, far lowers smv. It's really not even close. I was gonna get mad and before typing all this, thinking about Moroccan men, i actually began feeling sort of bad. Probably one of the ugliest subhuman ethnicities there is.
> 
> Just because Jews control your society less doesnt make you more dominant. If Jews didnt control Europe, your subhuman race would probably be halfway towards complete annihilation tbqh. Keep coping, Morrocans are only good for creating trannies.. along with most shitskins in the world.



_*Dn rd.




*_


----------



## recessed (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> > Manlets
> > Cant fight 1v1
> > Less variety of good phenotypes
> > Retarded traditions and values
> ...


and they still steal all of your women
maybe it really is about personality in the end


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> whats up with all the race threads recently
> 
> seems like Turks are invading the space tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 15, 2021)

sensen said:


> I remember watching that video interviewing local Moroccan shitskins after those Scandinavian women were kiled by them in Morocco, and the saddest part was that the two women looked more high T than every "male" in that video. Go look at the mugshots. Just because Badr Hari is on gorilla steroids so he can achieve size that White heavyweights can achieve easily naturally, doesnt mean Morrocans can fight. In fact, theyre smaller than all N Euros in weight, height, obviously less attractive, shit culture, lower IQ, far lowers smv. It's really not even close. I was gonna get mad and before typing all this, thinking about Moroccan men, i actually began feeling sort of bad. Probably one of the ugliest subhuman ethnicities there is.
> 
> Just because Jews control your society less doesnt make you more dominant. If Jews didnt control Europe, your subhuman race would probably be halfway towards complete annihilation tbqh. Keep coping, Morrocans are only good for creating trannies.. along with most shitskins in the world.


damn well said

i notice its mostly ethnics making these race attack threads tbh

muh muh bbc muh nafri muh whitoids muh


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 15, 2021)

even on looksmax.me whites are the most civilized tbqh

always these retarded ethnics coping hard lol


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

cumskins can't cope


----------



## sensen (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> _*Dn rd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont even know how to spell morcoocan. Thats how absolutely insignificant your little desert land is. No one fucking cares. You guys dont even care, which is why you come to Europe. To experience culture you could never have in your homeland. If jews didnt control West, moroccan heads would be on assorted white mans belt sandnigger


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

recessed said:


> and they still steal all of your women
> maybe it really is about personality in the end


Keep coping shitskin  
Girls are disgusted by dirty sand phenotypes


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> even on looksmax.me whites are the most civilized tbqh
> 
> always these retarded ethnics coping hard lol


pussy =/= civilized


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 15, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> pussy =/= civilized


damn why are you hating so hard dude?

i dont understand


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Keep coping
> Girls are like turkish phenotypes


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> shitskins can't cope


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> even on looksmax.me whites are the most civilized tbqh
> 
> always these retarded ethnics coping hard lol


We have no reason to be aggressive
They suffer from inferiority complex ever since the first time they see beautiful white people on TV


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> damn why are you hating so hard dude?
> 
> i dont understand


i hate nobody , i am just defending myself against the cumskin attacks


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 15, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> i hate nobody , i am just defending myself against the cumskin attacks


nigger who attacked you


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 15, 2021)

recessed said:


> and they still steal all of your women
> maybe it really is about personality in the end


Hahaha. They only "steal" 4/10 leftovers.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 15, 2021)

ah yes another *race/ethnicty* mogs all thread


bruh you know the google suggestions are based on what you search for? 


btw isnt eastern europe/the balkans supposed to be the "absolute high t moggers" since poland, romania and albania are all in that region jfl and combined they have more convicts than morocco


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

Haven said:


>


im mirin u turkish hitler


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> i hate nobody , i am just defending myself against the shitskin attacks


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> nigger who attacked you


you and your cumskin brethren


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> mirin me Turkish hitler


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

sensen said:


> i dont even know how to spell morcoocan. Thats how absolutely insignificant your little desert land is. No one fucking cares. You guys dont even care, which is why you come to Europe. To experience culture you could never have in your homeland. If jews didnt control West, moroccan heads would be on assorted white mans belt sandnigger


_*Seethe more faggot. My ass is more clean than your face, you filthy impure pagan. *
*You are insignificant and should feel honored to have me responding to you. *_






*Muslim dark triad moggers are absolutely ravaging you 24/7 and there is NOTHING you can do about it you son of a whore. 




*


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> you and your cumskin brethren


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> We have no reason to be aggressive
> They suffer from inferiority complex ever since the first time they see beautiful white people on TV


yeah thats what it most likely is


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 15, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> you and your cumskin brethren


where? nigger


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

it started on another thread


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 15, 2021)

You can find similar google results for every ethnicity 












French Teenagers Hate Each Other Because Arab Girls Are Dating Black Boys


Some Arab girls in suburban France are dating black boys, and the modern-day West Side Story tale doesn't sit well with certain Arab boys.




www.google.ca


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> _*Seethe more faggot.your ass is more clean than my face, im **filthy*_





inghimasi said:


> _*You are insignificant and should feel honored to have me responding to you. *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> yeah thats what it most likely is


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> Im a faggot


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 15, 2021)

@fag112 thoughts?


----------



## sensen (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> _*Seethe more faggot. My ass is more clean than your face, you filthy impure pagan. *
> *You are insignificant and should feel honored to have me responding to you. *_
> 
> 
> ...


In my city, the N African Muslims get dominated by the Whites, the Caucasians, and the Blacks in gang heirarchy.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @fag112 thoughts?


i was in this thread already its just useless race baiting lmao


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

sensen said:


> In my city, the Whites get dominated by N African Muslims


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> View attachment 988615


Shut the fuck up nigga


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 15, 2021)

Muslim Arabs are almost always inbred looking and very small manlets 

Persians are the only Muslims who aren’t ugly in general , all the other looking giga inbred


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 15, 2021)

MoroccanDweller said:


> *How can europans cope? Badboy moroccans and Algerians making white soil their playground? JFL.*


hes back!


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Muslim Arabs are almost always inbred looking and very small manlets
> 
> Turks are the only Muslims who aren’t ugly in general , all the other looking giga inbred


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

Haven said:


> Shut the fuck up nigga
> View attachment 988627
> View attachment 988628


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 988551
> 
> 
> This picture perfectly reflects human evolution. whites least crimes and the subhuman ETHNICS most crimes


romanians not white confirmed tbh


----------



## recessed (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Keep coping shitskin
> Girls are disgusted by dirty sand phenotypes


im whiter than snow and all the zoomer girls at my school go out with refugees


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> yeah 5v1 is not fair tbh. they are pussies for always walking in groups ngl
> 
> cant fist fight too so they use knives. inferior to whitey as always. whats new.


this is a good point but its not just moroccans, blacks and whites do this too (at least the white hooligans do)


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> i was in this thread already its just useless race baiting lmao


i noticed after i saw your reacts later jfl


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Muslim Arabs are almost always inbred looking and very small manlets
> 
> Persians are the only Muslims who aren’t ugly in general , all the other looking giga inbred


*Persians are FUCKING ugly idiot, you dont know what you're talking about. They all have average kebab shop owner phenotype with monobrow.*


----------



## Haven (Feb 15, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> View attachment 988630


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 15, 2021)

kinda funny we can all agree about only 1 thing:

jews


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 15, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> You can find similar google results for every ethnicity
> View attachment 988610
> 
> 
> ...


@JoseFromLondon


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> this is a good point but its not just moroccans, blacks and whites do this too (at least the white hooligans do)


its mostly common among ethnics that breed a lot
arabs turks whoever

its common stereotype
and yeah EE people also do it sometimes ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> kinda funny we can all agree about only 1 thing:
> 
> jews


wanna jfl react but too high inhib


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> They’re definitely only talking about Moroccan *women
> View attachment 988544
> *


Kys you fetichiste


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 15, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> wanna jfl react but too high inhib


i understand


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> > Manlets
> > Cant fight 1v1
> > Less variety of good phenotypes
> > Retarded traditions and values
> ...


Lmao the cope 

1 nafri = 5 austrian and not even joking


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Lmao the cope
> 
> 1 nafri = 5 austrian and not even joking


U fat lard of shit cant even take on 1 austrian
keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> yeah 5v1 is not fair tbh. they are pussies for always walking in groups ngl
> 
> cant fist fight too so they use knives. inferior to whitey as always. whats new.


Literally other way around projectioning cuck


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> U fat lard of shit cant even take on 1 austrian
> keep coping


Keep coping 
IRL Isnr reality 
Fat lard or not 
I would fuck you up


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 15, 2021)

fag112 said:


> i understand


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> U fat lard of shit cant even take on 1 austrian
> keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Keep coping
> IRL Isnr reality
> Fat lard or not
> I would fuck you up


imagine thinking average white guy is a soyboy


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @JoseFromLondon


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> imagine thinking average white guy is a soyboy


That’s literally true


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> imagine thinking average white guy is a soyboy


Soyboy or not 
I fuck up everybody


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> View attachment 988645


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

That's a race war thread, ladies and gentlemen start your engine...!!!


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 15, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> View attachment 988641
> 
> 
> View attachment 988644


come on bro i dont give a shit about the race war that is going on but do you really believe hari in his prime would lose to rico?he is balding and getting fat and still did very well on his fight before his injuries.no one mogs hari on his prime.he fights like an animal


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> romanians not white confirmed tbh


Yh. Whites with Ethnic brain is Ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

Me and my brother used to bully groups 17 year old french cucks when were only 10
You dont scare anyone


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> View attachment 988560


You fucking fetishist son of half naked whore


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 15, 2021)

Tfw you are albanian


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> View attachment 988650


*JFL even he looks more intimidating and dark triad than the average austrian. Thanks for proving my point you frail subhuman.




*


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 15, 2021)

Jfl while dogs are barking in this thread, chads of all races are enjoying their mdma in Ibiza


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> its mostly common among ethnics that breed a lot
> arabs turks whoever
> 
> its common stereotype
> and yeah EE people also do it sometimes ngl


in my experience ive only gotten into fights almost with either moroccans or blacks 😂 never white guys tbh


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 15, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> come on bro i dont give a shit about the race war that is going on but do you really believe hari in his prime would lose to rico?he is balding and getting fat and still did very well on his fight before his injuries.no one mogs hari on his prime.he fights like an animal



Don't know enough, just fun to rile ethnics up when they bring up Badr or Ben Saddik


----------



## metagross (Feb 15, 2021)

OP is right, guys. 
If current trends continue, then they WILL replace white people. Naturally, the average IQ will be like that of the OP aswell as a negative side effect. But he isn't wrong.


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 15, 2021)

Expected albania but didn’t expect turkey jfl

i think that statistic about jails is a bit bs anyway, it’s only counting expats in EU jails, what’s the stats for normal jails and how much do ethnics take up percentage wise


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

I cant cope with ethnics taking all my women


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 15, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> Don't know enough, just fun to rile ethnics up when they bring up Badr or Ben Saddik


oh ok,badr hari was an insane mogger in his prime truly unmoggable


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *JFL even he looks more intimidating and dark triad than the average austrian. Thanks for proving my point you frail subhuman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah because most brown people look like they blow up any minute
Cant compete with explosions ngl


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 15, 2021)

i’m ngl it’s tiring af to see all these race threads and racism 

everyone should stfu and be friends


----------



## metagross (Feb 15, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Expected albania but didn’t expect turkey jfl
> 
> i think that statistic about jails is a bit bs anyway, it’s only counting expats in EU jails, what’s the stats for normal jails and how much do ethnics take up percentage wise


No one really knows for sure. 
The moment you get a passport, you are no longer considered an "ethnic" in most european countries. 
So statistics will count you as a normal citizen, not as a foreigner. 

Only some countries keep statistics on race/ethnicity. Like the United States and the UK. And some in Japan. 
But basically all of these countries actually have people of african descent (black) overrepresented in prisons. Not arabs.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> I cant cope with ethnics taking all my women
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cherrpicking


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

sensen said:


> i dont even know how to spell morcoocan. Thats how absolutely insignificant your little desert land is. No one fucking cares. You guys dont even care, which is why you come to Europe. To experience culture you could never have in your homeland. If jews didnt control West, moroccan heads would be on assorted white mans belt sandnigger


Where you from? I'm coming for you..


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> Don't know enough, just fun to rile ethnics up when they bring up Badr or Ben Saddik


Badr hari won over 100 fights and only lost 6 fights


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 15, 2021)

metagross said:


> No one really knows for sure.
> The moment you get a passport, you are no longer considered an "ethnic" in most european countries.
> So statistics will count you as a normal citizen, not as a foreigner.
> 
> ...











Albanians become largest foreign group in prisons


The number of Albanian nationals in jails has reached a record high in spite of a deal to enable them to be sent home to serve their sentences.They make up the largest group of foreigners in prisons in England and Wales, with the number increasing more than quadrupling since 2013 according to figure




www.thetimes.co.uk








i’m ngl i don’t wanna deal with these threads anymore jfl


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> I cant cope with ethnics taking all my women
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s exactly the sale for us and black, they take girl who come from the elephant's cimetière


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 15, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> oh ok,badr hari was an insane mogger in his prime truly unmoggable


Old days were sick tbh

Semmy Schilt was a monster


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Badr hari won over 100 fights and only lost 6 fights


close to 90% ko ratio aswell


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Badr hari won over 100 fights and only lost 6 fights


these 6 fighters were all bbc??


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> these 6 fighters were all bbc??


What ?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 15, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> Old days were sick tbh
> 
> Semmy Schilt was a monster


those 2 mfs ruled the k1 now nobody gives a shit about kickboxing


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 15, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> What ?


which 6 fighters did he lose to? remy bojanksy? alistair overheem?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 15, 2021)

Jews mogs every race


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 15, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 988551
> 
> 
> This picture perfectly reflects human evolution. whites least crimes and the subhuman ETHNICS most crimes


Romanians are not that ethnic tbh still 2nd place jfl🤣


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> You can find similar google results for every ethnicity
> View attachment 988610
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck you


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Jews mogs every race


Stfu you mutt puppet, orgh God i hate mutt, i hate mixing


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 15, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Stfu you mutt puppet, orgh God i hate mutt, i hate mixing


Israel can fuck send a nuke on your country and ONU wouldn't care


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Israel can fuck send a nuke on your country and ONU wouldn't care


Someone ban this kike ou this forum


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Israel can fuck send a nuke on your country and ONU wouldn't care


Keep coping, Pakistan will mog Israel InshAllah


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 15, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Someone ban this kike ou this forum


Yes the (((admin and mods))) would ban me for saying jews are master race


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Israel can fuck send a nuke on your country and ONU wouldn't care


Where you from? Nigga where do you live you tahan? I'm coming for you, you pussy boy wallah ill fuck you up


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Yes the (((admin and mods))) would ban me for saying jews are master race


You are retarded, where you from?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 15, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Where you from? Nigga where do you live you tahan? I'm coming for you, you pussy boy wallah ill fuck you up


What's your IQ?


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> What's your IQ?


I'm coming for you, nigga


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> What's your IQ?


Rapport? Wzllah la tête de oim ce brésilien c'est un zemel


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 15, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> I'm coming for you, nigga


That's gay


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> That's gay


You are gay


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> That's gay


We will send a team to the favelas, to beat your ass


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 15, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> I'm gay


What a surprise


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Favelas fags boy, we morrocan mog y'all you bunch of dayouth and kuffar


----------



## Hollywood (Feb 15, 2021)

Why is julien so beautiful


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> What a surprise, i suck tranny cock for a living


Woaaaaw, my bad depraved brainfucked abused sexual slave


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 15, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> I have a African tier IQ


Pretty obvious man


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> Why is julien so beautiful


You are homo, see you in ban appeal, you fucking FtM nigress


----------



## Hollywood (Feb 15, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> You are homo, see you in ban appeal, you fucking FtM nigress


You mirin


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Pretty obvious man


african tier iq*


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> I have an Aboriginal Impossible Iq tier and people fuck in my ass


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> You mirin


Fuck off feom my forum, you fake account


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> african tier iq*


This nigger is stupid


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 15, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> My moma is gae


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 15, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> You mirin


He is mirin the zyzz of the next generation


----------



## Hollywood (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> He is mirin the zyzz of the next generation


You know it


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 15, 2021)

based thread


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> He is mirin the zyzz of the next generation


Supprime


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> based thread


Yes


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

@turkproducer i apologize for insulting your country but i had to silence this white worshiping self hating dog


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 15, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> @turkproducer i apologize for insulting your country but i had to


Lol why


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 15, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Lol why





> @turkproducer i apologize for insulting your country but i had to silence this white worshiping self hating dog


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 15, 2021)

tfw you are a mixed mutt


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 15, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Favelas fags boy, we morrocan mog y'all you bunch of dayouth and kuffar


jfl if you don't believe low inhib favela fucks would not chop up whole north africa in flip flops then flush the pieces down the toilet


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> jfl if you don't believe low inhib favela fucks would not chop up whole north africa in flip flops then flush the pieces down the toilet


*Keep thinking North Africa is as passive as europe. You know nothing idiot. *


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 15, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> Tfw you are albanian
> View attachment 988653


tfw you are albanian and turkish


----------



## JoseFromLondon (Feb 15, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> jfl if you don't believe low inhib favela fucks would not chop up whole north africa in flip flops then flush the pieces down the toilet


Wtf, we are stongdr you don't how determined we really are, we are proud, higher IQ, STONGER, WE ARE RAJEL


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *Keep thinking North Africa is as passive as europe. You know nothing idiot. *


I have been to Marrakech and ain't shit happen to me in the country of high test jfl


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> I have been to Marrakech and ain't shit happen to me in the country of high test jfl


*Imagine thinking Marakech which is mostly a desert touristic shithole full of prostitutes has any importance. Morocco spans thousands of miles across africa, there are enough places where you would lose your head if you tried something funny. 





*


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *North Africans are absolutely dominating and ravaging Europe. They can shut down entire cities and walk around carrying firearms not caring about police (low inhibition). The top of criminal foodchain is dominated by north africans.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 988462
> ...


lol when am with saudis we talk about how we gonna pump and dump moroccan all the time jfl.

morocco is the thailand of the middle east bro.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Feb 15, 2021)

>poland
Wtf


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

Spiral said:


> lol when am with saudis we talk about how we gonna pump and dump moroccan all the time jfl.
> 
> morocco is the thailand of the middle east bro.


*This only happens in arab areas. The amazigh areas are based and women wear niqab, if you ever tried that in amazigh area you would get killed. *


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 15, 2021)

MoroccanDweller said:


> View attachment 988669
> 
> 
> *Btw This Moroccan Monster looks so fucking high T*


"you better come to jummah this week"


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Israel can fuck send a nuke on your country and ONU wouldn't care


daily reminder Pakistan can send a nuke to israel too if israel dares to nuke algeria/morocco 🙃


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *This only happens in arab areas. The amazigh areas are based and women wear niqab, if you ever tried that in amazigh area you would get killed. *


jfl at a moroccan killing a saudi.


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 15, 2021)

inghimasi said:


> *Imagine thinking Marakech which is mostly a desert touristic shithole full of prostitutes has any importance. Morocco spans thousands of miles across africa, there are enough places where you would lose your head if you tried something funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Define "something funny"
I don't go around in foreign countries doing stupid shit that will 100% cause trouble.I do not see any gain from it.That being said I have never met any moroccan that had the balls to come up to me and do some stupid shit either


----------



## inghimasi (Feb 15, 2021)

Spiral said:


> jfl at a moroccan killing a saudi.


*Who the fuck do you think a Saudi is ? Remember the moroccans in europe are nothing like those in morocco, we dont have any connection to the filthy arab prostitute cities you visit. We are in the north and are not degenerate. We will fuck you up wether it is in europe or morocco. Amazighis dont give a shit, dont fuck with us.*


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> daily reminder Pakistan can send a nuke to israel too if israel dares to nuke algeria/morocco 🙃


Pakistan is a joke


----------



## sensen (Feb 15, 2021)

JoseFromLondon said:


> Where you from? I'm coming for you..


i live.... in your head


----------



## Amexmaxx (Feb 15, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 988551
> 
> 
> This picture perfectly reflects human evolution. whites least crimes and the subhuman ETHNICS most crimes


What causes crime? Sexual and or economic poverty.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 15, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> those 2 mfs ruled the k1 now nobody gives a shit about kickboxing


Netherlands used to be crazy stacked when it comes to kickboxing

Shame it's not as big of a sport anymore


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Feb 15, 2021)

maroccans are the most narcy by far tbh 
also dark triad =/= primitive tbh


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Feb 15, 2021)

cope, ethnic foids all want White Chad Moggers and hate their men.


----------



## ilyess (Feb 15, 2021)

Based


----------



## ilyess (Feb 15, 2021)

Fr*nce is Algerian


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 16, 2021)

ilyess said:


> Fr*nce is Algerian


srs influx of fake greycel profiles making us angry at eachother

or some alt retard


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 16, 2021)

race thread so 100 replies


----------



## inghimasi (Mar 9, 2021)

.


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 9, 2021)

Let me guess .... you’re 5’7 max


----------



## inghimasi (Mar 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Let me guess .... you’re 5’7 max


*I heightmog your entire family tree. Keep barking.*


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 23, 2022)

You just know it's over if you have nothing to brag about your ethnicity other than crime and prison rates


----------

